
The Value of Thoughts and Prayers - Anon84
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/09/10/1908268116
======
tenkabuto
> atheists and agnostics are “prayer averse”—willing to pay to avoid receiving
> prayers.

Hahahahahaha

